# bmw 1 series e87 transmission light with p320d engine check



## Ewald (Jun 15, 2021)

hie everyone,i have a bmw e87 2005 ,started showing transmission check light and car couldn't go in gear 3 upwards ,drove it home slowly and bang engine check light lit .did a diagnosis and a p320d code popped up.what could be the problem checked ATF OIL all ok


----------

